# Lets see your bear mounts



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Going to Idaho in the spring for bear and looking for ideas in case I get something.

chris


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

That's one i haven't seen before. 

chris


----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Any others?


----------



## christian123 (Aug 28, 2021)

Also, if anyone knows a price range for mounts (such as 1/4 wall mounts) I'd appreciate it.

chris


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

There must be more bear mounts out there in AT.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

My first bear with a Bow. Not the biggest in the woods but definitely made a cool mount.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Not the best work. Budget was the main factor.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Mine is just a rug.










MountNMan57, I really like that one of yours!!! That would be a perfect pose for one with a white blaze.

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Bisch said:


> Mine is just a rug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, I agree.


----------



## Gonzobowhuntr (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

